# Gotta love Texas



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

From the Waco Tribune Herald, Waco, TX 18 Nov, 2010 --


Put me in charge of food stamps. I’d get rid of Lone Star cards; no cash
for Ding Dongs or Ho Ho’s, just money for 50-pound bags of rice and beans,
blocks of cheese, and all the powdered milk you can haul away. If you want
steak and frozen pizza, get a job.

Put me in charge of Medicaid. The first thing I’d do is to get women
Norplant birth control implants or tubal ligations. Then we’ll test recipients
for drugs, alcohol, nicotine and document all tattoos and piercings. If
you want to reproduce or use drugs, alcohol, smoke or get tats and
piercings, get a job.

Put me in charge of government housing. Ever live in a military barracks?
You will maintain our property in a clean and good state of repair. Your home”
will be subject to inspections anytime, and possessions will be inventoried.
If you want a plasma TV or Xbox 360, get a job and your own place.

In addition, you will either present a check stub from a job each week or
you will report to a “government” job. It may be cleaning the roadways of
trash, painting and repairing public housing, whatever we find for you. We
will sell your 22 inch rims and low profile tires and your blasting stereo
and speakers and put that money toward the “common good.”

Before you claim I’ve violated someone’s rights, realize that all of
the above is voluntary. If you want our money, accept our rules. Before
you say this would be “demeaning” and ruin your “self esteem,” consider
that it wasn’t that long ago when taking someone else’s money for doing
absolutely nothing was demeaning and lowered self esteem.

If we are expected to pay for other people’s mistakes we should at least
attempt to make them learn from their bad choices. The current system
rewards them for continuing to make bad choices.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Sweet! :O||: :RULES: :O//:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

No freakin' kidding!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've read this one twice and just can't find any humor in it. And I don't have a dog in any of these fights. 

I'm gonna lock it up for now. Please PM me or any other Mod with any objections.


----------

